# July 2015 Member monthly Giveaway!



## Jim (Jul 14, 2015)

Starts today, Ends on July 21, 2015

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in June, 2015 you're eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

Up for grabs is one of the few remaining, ultra rare, super cool, "got tin?" t-shirts. I have a few remaining in most sizes. Hopefully I have the winners size. I am not sure if we will print these ones again, so these might be collectors items! :LOL2: 

I sport them all the time, I have a dozen or so. :LOL2:


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 14, 2015)

IN


----------



## ggoldy (Jul 14, 2015)

In


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 14, 2015)

*IN*


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 14, 2015)

In


----------



## kcsphil (Jul 14, 2015)

In like Flynn!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 14, 2015)

IN


----------



## Y_J (Jul 14, 2015)

In


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jul 14, 2015)

In


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 14, 2015)

In.


----------



## Steve A W (Jul 14, 2015)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 15, 2015)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 15, 2015)

in


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 15, 2015)

In!


----------



## coastrider (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey, what the heck. I'm a newbie but owned my tin boat since I was 16[WHITE SMILING FACE] I'm in


----------



## Kismet (Jul 15, 2015)

IN.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 16, 2015)

In


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 16, 2015)

In


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 17, 2015)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Jul 17, 2015)

IN


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 17, 2015)

IN


----------



## mirroman (Jul 18, 2015)

In


----------



## Abraham (Jul 18, 2015)

In ftw!


----------



## Recon (Jul 19, 2015)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

oops late!

This months winner is: Y_J

Congrats, PM me your mailing info and Size and we will go from there!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good job =D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 24, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 25, 2015)

Congrats..


----------



## canadian omc (Jul 25, 2015)

=D> Congrats Y_J


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 28, 2015)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------

